# Phenix City/Columbus GA area, the arm pit of the universe



## Will Cold (May 7, 2008)

Anyone around here looking for another player? Ahhhh, the glory of living in desolation.


----------



## Ajaxftdubs (Aug 4, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

Wow, I have been looking everywhere for players in Phenix City, and I couldn't find any either. Give me your number and I will give you a call--I would give you mine, but I'm not entirely sure if we are even aloud to give out numbers, if not we can figure something out.


----------



## pueriexdeus (Sep 23, 2008)

New to Columbus, GA. Looking for 40K players, and a place to play.


----------



## Superdave9895 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just moved into town and found out the only gaming store on the GW website is closed. I play fantasy and 40k. Any takers for some games?


----------



## Sergeant Horse (Jun 9, 2008)

if you guys dont mind driving an hour or so to Atlanta, we have a great gaming club in Marietta, GA called Giga-Bites Cafe


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

I might justg come up that way


----------



## Sexiest_hero (May 16, 2008)

I'm stuck here in columbus ga as well I play warhammer fantasy and 40k


----------



## TankerTodd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all, I will be down in the area August 13. Will be moving to Phenix City. I play 40K and Fantasy. Have tables and terrain. Any takers, maybe we can get something going in the area? I just PCSed from Germany!!! email me at [email protected]


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

That figures. I moved away from there back in November. I live in Maryland now. Good to see that there is a group of gamers down there.


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

we should do a meet up. Lets see do you guys know any places on route 8-10? Not to far for me to drive. I am in FT Benning so...


----------



## TankerTodd (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I am very new to the area..actualy I am not even in the area till August 12th. I will be living in Phenix City. Once I get into the area we can figure a place to meet...I have a garage lol.. Not sure even when all my stuff will arrive from germany!


----------



## ckirby (Aug 19, 2010)

A friend and I also would be very interested in finding a place to play 40K. We live in Columbus and all the local shops around here have been closed for years and we don't know anyone with the space/facilities to play. My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone knows of or is interested in setting up a place for people to play contact me there and I'll give you my cell phone number.Thanks.


----------



## TankerTodd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey well spread the word it seems we have some stuff happening in the area now! Email me at [email protected] if there is anyone else in the area looking to play


----------



## ckirby (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking for more people to get together to play on weekends in the Columbus/Phenix City area. Contact me at [email protected] and I will get back with you on times and dates for this comming weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

I will be there from mid Dec through next June for the Career Course at FT Benning. Strange that there isn't at least one shop since there are multiples near any other military post. 
Feel free to hit me up [email protected]
Tom


----------



## MrE83 (Mar 3, 2012)

*New to the area*

I am new to the Columbus area and I am looking for people who are interested in Dark Heresy and 40k. Feel free to contact me ([email protected]) if your in my area.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wishing good luck to the people in this thread. I was poking around for groups in my area and did a double take. My wife is from Phenix City and her mom still lives there. Definitely did not expect to see it pop up on a board for 40K.


----------



## ckirby (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone in the Columbus/Phenix City area interested in RPG, CCg's or wargaming check out this Facebook group. http://www.facebook.com/groups/columbusgamingevents/


----------

